# Starting FET soon - any tips/advice welcome



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi

I'm going to be starting FET (medicated) in Jan/February & am feeling very anxious even though I keep trying to tell myself to chill !

I have had 2 ICSI attempts which were both successful - sadly ended up having m/mc at 8.5 weeks and 9 weeks & 9wks+4 for the twins.  Further tests revealed that one of the twins had downs.  All blood tests for recurrent m/c have come out ok & standard chromosone tests ok too.

In betwen my 2 cycles I had a FET.  I had 6 embryos frozen on day 2 ;  all were thawed & only 2 successfully survived thaw but one had lost cellls & didn't seem to recover.  FET was a BFN.

I'm overweight & trying to lose £££ (but DRs don't seem worried) but due to age don't want to delay any longer.

This time round I only have 3 frozen which I understand will all be thawed - they were frozen on Day 3 ( I think one is 8 cell & one is a 7 cell - can't remember about the 3rd). 

Any advice/tips would be gratefully received.

I am planning to eat sensibly, exercise (walking & swimming) from now until start downregging but wondered whether once I start this I should cut out the exercise ?  

If I am lucky enough to get to transfer position I plan to rest for 2-3 days afterwards & then take it easy (avoid strenuous activity, hot baths, swimming) up to test date (if lucky).

I know that people swear by different foods etc to improve egg quality on fresh cycles but on a FET is there anything beneficial that I could take/do to improve womb lining, likely implantation ?  
Re supplements I take folic acid + MumOmega capsules.

Thanks for reading

Fi


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Tumber.

I am also having FET at the end of january, I have read your post and everything you propose to do looks sensible to me.  I don't have anything else to add except Good luck        

Best Wishes

Red


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Red & Fi

Ive just had FET in Decemeber 06 that resulted in a BFP, just wanted to wish you both they very best of luck   

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tumber said:


> I know that people swear by different foods etc to improve egg quality on fresh cycles but on a FET is there anything beneficial that I could take/do to improve womb lining, likely implantation ?


 i would also like to know what i can be doing to help myself ?

Thanks
Freespirit
x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 
I would like to know too  
Lesley x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi freespirit and Bezagirl  

I am having 2   transfered next week and have been told Brazil nuts and pineapple juice(not concerntrate) help with implantation as they have Selenium,just a few nuts and 1/2 glass juice each day leading up to transfer.

Good luck look forward to chatting on the 2WW  

Shaz xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

thank you for replying.

Good Luck to those of you who have started - I was waiting for some blood test results following m/c & will now be starting after Feb AF & so likely to start drugs early March 

look forward to hearing your outcomes

Fi


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in:

Anyhoo - I have got Mike Dooley's book, Fit for Fertility.  

He recommends the following diet:

Super Foods (try to eat 3-4 times a week)

Brazil nuts - rich in selenium
Broccoli - folic acid
Sardines - essential fatty acids and hormone regulators
Pumpkin seeds - zinc (can also increase sperm count, give it to the lads)
Pure orange juice (glass a day) - vit C and a powerful anti-oxidant
Mangoes - vit c and an alkaline ph to correct acidity.
Dates - iron and potassium
Oats - protein 
Eggs (particularly the yolks) - amino acids for egg and sperm production
Wheatgerm - vitamin E

Good luck all

Kerri x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Fi you asked what we all want to know

Kerri you have given a brilliant list just wish it didnt have broccoli on it!!  makes a change from just hearing brazils & pineapple juice, i am going to try to get that book from the library

good luck to everyone

mo x


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

PLEASE DONT do any heavy excersise now. Gentle walking is okay, but the only tips i can give you is this:

Eat sensibly. But when you have your transfer, rest, rest, rest.....No excersise...

I hear alot of ladies that get BFN seem to hit the road, straight after transfer.  I was on the couch for a whole week, after my transfer last time. I think its best not to do anything that after you look back and think, maybe i should have not done that..or this...

Better to give your embies as much chance as possible

good luck 

ambrosine x .


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I am also awaiting for AF before I start a FET cycle in Feb-Mar07 and I have found all the information and questions asked in this thread useful. I'll probably try to get the book recommended by Kerri as well.

Good Luck to all!

Sara
xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

I really wish you all the best of luck-- I had medicated FET following OHSS in September-- I'm now 20 weeks pregnant (still can't quite believe it- but wind doesn't kick like this ).

What I did:
Carried on as normal during down-reg (drank wine, ate stinky cheese and liver- well the embies were tucked up in the freezer)

Once I started oestrogen, had acupuncture once a week to encourage uterine lining. Had acupuncture day before transfer and day after.

Had last glass of champagne the night before transfer.

After transfer: Acted as though pregnant, so:

No Alcohol, Stinky Cheese, Pate, Liver, Sushi. (you can now buy eggs from salmonella immunised flocks- so still had dippy eggs)

Ensured I ate at least 5 portions of fruit and veg per day. (Broccoli is ok steamed lightly with parmesan cheese on top.)

Exercised moderately (was playing with the dog in the garden two hrs after transfer) Had the day after off work (nice lunch out with DH) then went back to normal. Did plenty of walking and got fresh air. (didn't swim til I got the BFP, I'm sure it wouldn't make any difference but I didn't want them getting washed out! ) I agree rest is important, but so is exercise- it keeps your circulation healthy and that can only be good for baby implanting. Also means you'll have more stamina when it's time to push!-- Listen to your body and do what feels right.

Also ensured I had a holiday booked and some treats away for when I would be 9 weeks (weekend in London with a show) and 14 weeks (Few days in Prague- v. cheap flights)-- In my head it meant that I had something to look forward to whatever the outcome, (booked them before the transfer). And that I didn't become a chocolate eating couch potato in early pregancy-- still had nice clothes I wanted to fit.

For me staying as normal as possible meant I didn't get head f**k and I'm sure kept stress levels to the minimum as well as making the 2ww go as quick as it can (still seemed like a month).

   to you all,

D

P.S. I had *no symptoms at all * in the dreaded 2ww apart from v. slight bleed day 12 when I though it was over (turned out at 6week scan I'd lost a twin that had implanted, but one healthy heartbeat seen) (Only started with nausea and tiredness at week 6-- All symptoms gone again by week 12 and have loads of energy so still going to the gym twice a week).


----------



## onedaysoon (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you don't mind me popping onto your board. I have just got a BFP after a natural FET. 

The main thing I did differently this time was that I tried to rest a bit more immediately after the transfer (which I didn't do after my IVF in October). I avoided housework and tried not to stand on my feet for too long.
I also ate brasil nuts and drank pineapple juice during both 2WWs  (not sure if there is any truth in this but it made me feel better). 

DH got the advice about resting from someone who was successful on their second IVF attempt after resting more second time around. Who knows there may be some truth in it.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck.

Take care

Love 

Onedaysoon x


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello!

Just wanted to add my bit and wish you all the luck in the world.

We had FET last Jan and got a BFP.  DS now 15 wks old.

Like many of the girls above I took care and rested after transfer.  I was advised NOT to have baths or go swimming during the 2ww.

I didn't eat anything special at all to help implantation, but took all precautions like you are advised to in pregnancy as regards to stinky cheeses, liver, pates, raw meats, shellfish etc.

Masses of luck to you.

Flamingo
xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey there ladies ,
Thanks for the positive FET stories  
Its great to hear from FET mummies - gives those of us still on the rollercoaster lots of hope  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

hi ladies, hope you dont mind me jumping in on chat.. this is the first time I've felt up to coming on since being ill after our icsi cycle in july 06.. bfn.
sniffing 4 times a day at mo waiting for base line so we can get started on next ride of the roller coaster, only have 2 frosties left so fingers crossed. Was good to read answers to questions I had, 
so cheers and all the very best to you all xx


----------

